# Mac book pro keeps saying my printer is offline



## sarahbrady82 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a mac book pro which keep saying my Canon Pixma MP280 is offline even though I can see no faults, anyone that can help?


----------



## RedWolfDeux (Oct 27, 2010)

I have also had more than my share of problems with my Pixma printer. You may cure the problem by going into Print and Fax, in preferences and un-installing the printer. Then, re-install it. This has worked for me just recently. Good luck...


----------

